# a drink a day keeps the doctor away



## Miles Quartermaine (Jun 13, 2009)

A wonderful Australian invention, "chateau cardboard", also known as "grog in a box" but containing quite excellent, reasonably priced wine, usually 4 litres, is much admired by wine quaffers in Australia. My preference is Colombard Chardonnay but there are many other variants. Is it available in Penang,?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There are now cheap red wines on the market around the 20RM mark per bot., BUT they are bottled in KL, and, I think, sugar is added to make them more palatable to Malaysians, disgusting!
Otherwise wines are about 28RM and up for a bot., wines in a box I´m not sure about. 
Just spent 6 months on Penang, could´nt wait to get back to Spain, decent wine here for under 3 Euros ( about 15 RM). Regards Rob


----------

